
Flash Based High Availability Storage for $10K - Zetavault
http://www.zeta.systems/blog/2016/10/11/High-Availability-Storage-On-Dell-PowerEdge-&-HP-ProLiant/
======
Zetavault
The challenge:

Build a flash based high availability storage cluster for $10,000.

Price must include all hardware and software.

Can it be done?

